# My "Art Journal"



## Snizard93

*Arabian mare*

Ok guys, first horse in a long time! I'm not totally happy and I don't think it's finished. So if you can offer any help/advice to really lift this mare off the page, please feel free!


----------



## Snizard93

*My boyfriends dog*

Here is a drawing I did a couple of weeks ago. It is in pen. It did take me quite a long time! His mum was very happy with it, bless her.


----------



## Snizard93

*Barn Owl*

My boyfriends dad is obsessed with Barn Owls, so I drew this for him a few weeks ago. To be honest, I really don't like it, he did though! It is pretty crappy, done in pen and only took me about 20 minutes I think!


----------



## Snizard93

May I also note that the Arabian Mare looks a lot better in real life! My phone camera is really crappy so has totally washed the drawing out. The lines are much cleaner, and some are much darker. There is many more tones and shades than the camera has picked up :twisted:


----------



## tinyliny

Hi Snizard,

I like the dog best, then the owl and last the mare. Why? because to me it's not about accuracy, but whether or not the drawing has "punch" and "feel".
When I see the dog, the drawing is brave in it's use of texture and dark/light contrast and there is character in the dog's face. 
The owl , had strong attration to the eyes and it's offset placement on the page is also attractive. It would be lovely with the faintest hint of color from color pencils.

The mare is pretty stylized and , to me, somewhat impersonal. I cannot say why. Maybe it's that everything on her is treated with a softness , except for the eye, which is really nicely done, the rest of it just doesnt' have "punch".
The ears are too small and they don't come out of the poll area quite right. They narrow down a lot at the point where they leave the body.

The muzzle is beautifully rendered, though the head feels a bit long overall.

You are just working on getting back up to speed. Don't fall in love with any drawing, do it, enjoy it a bit and move on to a new one. Every "ride" makes a better rider.


----------



## Snizard93

tinyliny said:


> Hi Snizard,
> 
> I like the dog best, then the owl and last the mare. Why? because to me it's not about accuracy, but whether or not the drawing has "punch" and "feel".
> When I see the dog, the drawing is brave in it's use of texture and dark/light contrast and there is character in the dog's face.
> The owl , had strong attration to the eyes and it's offset placement on the page is also attractive. It would be lovely with the faintest hint of color from color pencils.
> 
> The mare is pretty stylized and , to me, somewhat impersonal. I cannot say why. Maybe it's that everything on her is treated with a softness , except for the eye, which is really nicely done, the rest of it just doesnt' have "punch".
> The ears are too small and they don't come out of the poll area quite right. They narrow down a lot at the point where they leave the body.
> 
> The muzzle is beautifully rendered, though the head feels a bit long overall.
> 
> You are just working on getting back up to speed. Don't fall in love with any drawing, do it, enjoy it a bit and move on to a new one. Every "ride" makes a better rider.


Hi tinyliny, thanks for taking the time to have a look!

I know what you mean about the softness of the mare. It doesn't look that soft in person, my phone camera has washed a lot of the dark shading out making it look flat, like you say. Now that you have mentioned it, I can see what you mean about the ears too. If only my camera was better!

And thank you for complimenting the dog and owl


----------



## tinyliny

I take photos with a digital camera. I put my paintings on the floor , next to the sliding glass door, in shadow but with plenty of natural light, Use the macro feature and take it directly above it. Then upload to computer. take more time than a smart phone. but better image.

I hope you do not think my crit harsh. I offer this because you seem intent on journeying further, not jsut a sketch on the edge of a notebook.

There is always room for more artists here.
Horse Forum is how I got back into art and starting selling commissions. Without HF, I would be doodling on the edge of a notebook, only.


----------



## Snizard93

tinyliny said:


> I take photos with a digital camera. I put my paintings on the floor , next to the sliding glass door, in shadow but with plenty of natural light, Use the macro feature and take it directly above it. Then upload to computer. take more time than a smart phone. but better image.
> 
> I hope you do not think my crit harsh. I offer this because you seem intent on journeying further, not jsut a sketch on the edge of a notebook.
> 
> There is always room for more artists here.
> Horse Forum is how I got back into art and starting selling commissions. Without HF, I would be doodling on the edge of a notebook, only.


My boyfriend does have a good camera so perhaps it is worth while using that for my drawings from now on. My camera really does make the drawings look crappy!

And no, of course your crit is not harsh. I absorb everything! I love being told what I can fix or change, I always strive to improve my work. How can I do that without crit from an outsider? 

I would like to think I would be good enough to ask for money for my art, but I doubt that will happen!


----------



## tinyliny

Don't be so sure about that . . .


----------



## Snizard93

tinyliny said:


> Don't be so sure about that . . .


Well I can only hope  and of course, practice, practice and practice some more...


----------



## Kayty

Looking good!

I love the owl, it has such a sweet face, for a not so easy subject you have done a great job. 
Being a proportions nazi, I have to disagree with Tiny on the dog. Sorry mate I'm not a fan of that one. Though it's bold, it is just not what I like. I prefer a range of tones, so the blunt pen work doesn't do it for me, along with the proportions being out. 

As for the mare, I lovethe proportions, I like the eyes though if could have been made a touch bigger and bolder. The shading is good, but as Tiny said, more detail - tonal values, tonal values, tonal values. Put in 10's, and 1's where ever you can. That is what makes a drawing pop out


----------



## Snizard93

Kayty said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I love the owl, it has such a sweet face, for a not so easy subject you have done a great job.
> Being a proportions nazi, I have to disagree with Tiny on the dog. Sorry mate I'm not a fan of that one. Though it's bold, it is just not what I like. I prefer a range of tones, so the blunt pen work doesn't do it for me, along with the proportions being out.
> 
> As for the mare, I lovethe proportions, I like the eyes though if could have been made a touch bigger and bolder. The shading is good, but as Tiny said, more detail - tonal values, tonal values, tonal values. Put in 10's, and 1's where ever you can. That is what makes a drawing pop out


I don't like drawing in pen, it was just something really quick I knocked up. 

And yes, about the shading tones on the mare, they are a bit better in real life, the camera has washed it out! But that's no excuse, I didn't put much time into the drawing which I know I should. Just throwing in some quick sketches to get me started again.

I am going to invest in some pastel pencils because I think I will work better with those, but we shall see :shock:


----------



## Snizard93

So I redid the picture below using charcoal pencils instead of ordinary pencil. I scanned this one, and it has lightened it up a little which I don't like, and it also looks like the nose has stretched. Try to imagine the face being a tad shorter :lol: It's an Arab Mare.











This is a drawing of two yearling colts. I did this last night and thought I would post to see what you thought of it. I didn't scan this one, just took a picture. It does look a little better in real life too  This is in charcoal pencil too.


----------



## Snizard93

Anyone? Advice, critique? How can I make it look more realistic?


----------



## midwestgirl89

Snizard93 said:


> Anyone? Advice, critique? How can I make it look more realistic?


My computer here at work only lets me see the second pic out of the two. I work with charcoal quite a bit and what I love about using it is that you can create a lot of depth with layering and shading. So with your drawing of the two colts, I'll use the paint as an example. In the dark spot on his neck you could blend to smooth it out. Then take a look at how the muscles in the neck are shown and build a few layers to contour/highlight where you see the change in tone. You can do that with the lighter areas too but you have to be a little light-handed with the shading and contouring. 
I really like the pose of your drawing. Very cute moment to capture. Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Snizard93

midwestgirl89 said:


> My computer here at work only lets me see the second pic out of the two. I work with charcoal quite a bit and what I love about using it is that you can create a lot of depth with layering and shading. So with your drawing of the two colts, I'll use the paint as an example. In the dark spot on his neck you could blend to smooth it out. Then take a look at how the muscles in the neck are shown and build a few layers to contour/highlight where you see the change in tone. You can do that with the lighter areas too but you have to be a little light-handed with the shading and contouring.
> I really like the pose of your drawing. Very cute moment to capture. Look forward to seeing more!


Thank you for looking. Yeah I know what you mean about blending. The pencils I have don't smooth out too great, it doesn't make it easy.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I really like the two colt pictures. Great subject. I agree with midwest, if you look back at the reference picture, the areas of shading usually almost never stop with a line (unless it's a paint horse of course! Which the one on the left is, right?) but even still, there will still be shading of muscle within the coat colour (if that makes sense?). I would also try and make the outlines lighter if possible, as if they are too dark and 'outliny' it can make the subject look cartoonish. I'm no expert though, but I think this one is the best and I also liked the owl aswell.


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> I really like the two colt pictures. Great subject. I agree with midwest, if you look back at the reference picture, the areas of shading usually almost never stop with a line (unless it's a paint horse of course! Which the one on the left is, right?) but even still, there will still be shading of muscle within the coat colour (if that makes sense?). I would also try and make the outlines lighter if possible, as if they are too dark and 'outliny' it can make the subject look cartoonish. I'm no expert though, but I think this one is the best and I also liked the owl aswell.


Thank you very much Confuscius! Can I just say your art looks beautiful! How long have you been drawing for? It really bugs me that my drawings don't look as realistic as I would like. Everything you said did make sense yes, I think it is easier to use colour for the reasons you have stated - but I'm not brave enough for that yet! My friend has asked me to draw her gelding, so I will remember to make the outlines faint, and try to blend my charcoal more. As I said before, my pencils are a bit naff which makes it harder for me.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Thank you. I've been drawing most of my life  It's always been my passion (aswell as horses of course). But because of life and responsibilities, I got out of doing it for a long time and only recently, things in my personal life have suddenly gone 180° and drawing again is helping me alot mentally.

I know how you feel when you say about your own work bugging you. The other day I started a drawing, spent HOURS on it and totally screwed up the eye. I abandoned the picture all together and started another. It felt crap. But, the positive that came out of it was that I learn't that in future, I'm always going to finish the eye before the rest, because capturing depth in an eye is, for me, one of the hardest parts of a picture. So if I get that right first, then the rest will probably be ok. lol


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Example: http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s474/Sarah_Esen/CIMG1247.jpg

This is stage 1 of a picture with the eye completed.


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Thank you. I've been drawing most of my life  It's always been my passion (aswell as horses of course). But because of life and responsibilities, I got out of doing it for a long time and only recently, things in my personal life have suddenly gone 180° and drawing again is helping me alot mentally.
> 
> I know how you feel when you say about your own work bugging you. The other day I started a drawing, spent HOURS on it and totally screwed up the eye. I abandoned the picture all together and started another. It felt crap. But, the positive that came out of it was that I learn't that in future, I'm always going to finish the eye before the rest, because capturing depth in an eye is, for me, one of the hardest parts of a picture. So if I get that right first, then the rest will probably be ok. lol


I always heard people saying how important the eye was, and I didn't realise until I started drawing again! I tend to rush my drawings a little, I really need to slow myself down. I really struggle to make my drawings realistic as you can tell. 



ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Example: http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s474/Sarah_Esen/CIMG1247.jpg
> 
> This is stage 1 of a picture with the eye completed.


That looks beautiful


----------



## ElaineLighten

I love the colts. 
I rush my drawings too, especially when I'm near the end! Something I have to work on


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> I love the colts.
> I rush my drawings too, especially when I'm near the end! Something I have to work on


Thanks, and yeah me too :lol:


----------



## Snizard93

Okay guys, here is the finished (I think) piece. It's on A4 paper, in pencil. It's my friends 3 and a half year old gelding. 

Please feel free to tell me what you think I should add to it, or if there is anything wrong or needs changing.


----------



## ElaineLighten

ooh I really like it, big improvement since your first drawings!
Shading is nice and really good job with the eye. 
Only things are the mane looks a little rushed, the forelock is fine, but the bit down his neck looks...scribbly? Also the metal bits of the head collar look a bit pencil-neglected, try make them look shiny like real metal


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> ooh I really like it, big improvement since your first drawings!
> Shading is nice and really good job with the eye.
> Only things are the mane looks a little rushed, the forelock is fine, but the bit down his neck looks...scribbly? Also the metal bits of the head collar look a bit pencil-neglected, try make them look shiny like real metal


Yep, manes are my arch enemy. I try hard to get them right, but fail!


----------



## ElaineLighten

Snizard93 said:


> Yep, manes are my arch enemy. I try hard to get them right, but fail!


I just think you need to alter it so it goes from the top of the neck and down the other side out of view. At the moment it looks like it's going from the top of the neck, loop de loop, back to the top of the neck


----------



## midwestgirl89

Manes and tales were/and still are a big challenge for me. While on one hand you want it to look realistic with individual hairs, you also want it to flow together. The technique that I usually end up going with, which may not be the best, is I like to incorporate highlighting with my kneaded eraser. And darken up the contrast in areas. Not only does it give more of a dimensional look but you don't get lost in tiny individual hairs.
Like so:















I'm all for the less-is-more approach. Sometimes I skirt on the little details for an overall smooth picture. But there are other artists here on the forum like kayty and confucious that are very consciencious of the little details...making their style unique. Everyone has their own technique when it comes to their art. And I think that once you find what your preference is and go with it, you'll find that it gets easier. 
Plus it contributes to your style, making your art specifically yours. Best of luck!


----------



## Snizard93

midwestgirl89 said:


> Manes and tales were/and still are a big challenge for me. While on one hand you want it to look realistic with individual hairs, you also want it to flow together. The technique that I usually end up going with, which may not be the best, is I like to incorporate highlighting with my kneaded eraser. And darken up the contrast in areas. Not only does it give more of a dimensional look but you don't get lost in tiny individual hairs.
> Like so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for the less-is-more approach. Sometimes I skirt on the little details for an overall smooth picture. But there are other artists here on the forum like kayty and confucious that are very consciencious of the little details...making their style unique. Everyone has their own technique when it comes to their art. And I think that once you find what your preference is and go with it, you'll find that it gets easier.
> Plus it contributes to your style, making your art specifically yours. Best of luck!


Yes I know what you mean. I need to find my own way of doing hair, I havn't found it yet :shock:

What do you think about the rest of the drawing?

And good news everyone, I got my first two commissions today :lol:


----------



## midwestgirl89

I feel kinda bad...i actually can't see it on my computer here at work. Don't know why that is! But I'm hoping to be able to see it from my sister's phone later on today. I'll give ya some feedback then :wink:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

That's loads of improvement. Very nice. The shading is getting much better. Like Elaine said, the hair does look rushed. And the metal lacks some depth because I think it still has that 'outliny' feel about it. I found the reference picture on the other thread and kept comparing the two by switching windows. This really helps me when I'm trying to find faults with my own work. Some faults I just CANNOT see in my own work until someone points it out to me.

Im not sure if the lead rope is a little small too? I'm not sure?
These are minor though and are not huge issues. Also just watch out for where the areas of light are on the original reference photo. They are getting better drawing by drawing. Well done  and well done getting your first commissions too


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> That's loads of improvement. Very nice. The shading is getting much better. Like Elaine said, the hair does look rushed. And the metal lacks some depth because I think it still has that 'outliny' feel about it. I found the reference picture on the other thread and kept comparing the two by switching windows. This really helps me when I'm trying to find faults with my own work. Some faults I just CANNOT see in my own work until someone points it out to me.
> 
> Im not sure if the lead rope is a little small too? I'm not sure?
> These are minor though and are not huge issues. Also just watch out for where the areas of light are on the original reference photo. They are getting better drawing by drawing. Well done  and well done getting your first commissions too


Yeah you're right, I totally mucked up the lead rope :lol: I showed my friend and she really loved it. She said she would pay £25+ for it, but I am pricing them at just £15 at the moment. I don't think i'm good enough to charge mega bucks just yet! 

Yeah I did change the lighting a little because I found it hard to see detail and shading in the picture.

I don't think it came out too bad  of course, nothing compared to yours!


----------



## Kayty

Huge improvement!

To add to the comments about the horse's mane - 
I think the biggest issue is that there is no clarity to where the mane joins the neck. Looking at the drawing, I am not really sure what is neck and what is the base of the mane. You need to define the different textures between the fur of the coat, and the hair of the mane. 

You have a good grasp on drawing eyes, the only thing now is that you need to start getting a bit more depth to them. *Work those tonal values!!*
Same thing goes for the rest of the drawing, it is all very 'nice' but not striking. You need to use your tonal values, get the shadows in, under the jaw should be black, in the ears there should be spots of black, in the nostrils, in the halter etc. etc etc. When you start using these tonal values, your drawings will improve out of sight


----------



## Snizard93

Kayty said:


> Huge improvement!
> 
> To add to the comments about the horse's mane -
> I think the biggest issue is that there is no clarity to where the mane joins the neck. Looking at the drawing, I am not really sure what is neck and what is the base of the mane. You need to define the different textures between the fur of the coat, and the hair of the mane.
> 
> You have a good grasp on drawing eyes, the only thing now is that you need to start getting a bit more depth to them. *Work those tonal values!!*
> Same thing goes for the rest of the drawing, it is all very 'nice' but not striking. You need to use your tonal values, get the shadows in, under the jaw should be black, in the ears there should be spots of black, in the nostrils, in the halter etc. etc etc. When you start using these tonal values, your drawings will improve out of sight


Thank you :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

here you can see them side by side


----------



## tinyliny

When you really look at them side by side you will see that in some things, you are drawing what you KNOW should be there, not so much what is visible there. I always say to anyone that asks me about drawing, "draw what you SEE , not what you think you see."

His mane is actually projecting forward, and does not curl over his neck at all.
His off ear is not nearly as visible (the inside ) as the near ear. His eyelid is not so perfectly almond shaped all around, and the 'arch" of the brow ridge is not a perfect arch but rather steeper on the left side.
The nose bone and jaw bone more prominant and the eyebrow bone also more prominant, casting a darker shadow. Once you start to feel the skeletal "substance" of the horse's head, it will start to have more 3 dimensionality.

To your credit, you have done the porportions extremely well; the length of head, versus the width, the size of ears, size of nostril ; all are very good. The eyeball itself is beautifully done and looks so very glassy.
As the others said, more tonal value, and more careful looking at the shapes of the bones and direction of the hair, not operating on assumptions about mane always going over the neck.

Lastly, when you look at that photo, WHAT about THAT horse stands out? So that when you make HIS portrait, it looks like HIM? when you have decided how to answer that, then make that be the thing you really try to have incorporated in your drawing, above all else.


----------



## Snizard93

tinyliny said:


> When you really look at them side by side you will see that in some things, you are drawing what you KNOW should be there, not so much what is visible there. I always say to anyone that asks me about drawing, "draw what you SEE , not what you think you see."
> 
> His mane is actually projecting forward, and does not curl over his neck at all.
> His off ear is not nearly as visible (the inside ) as the near ear. His eyelid is not so perfectly almond shaped all around, and the 'arch" of the brow ridge is not a perfect arch but rather steeper on the left side.
> The nose bone and jaw bone more prominant and the eyebrow bone also more prominant, casting a darker shadow. Once you start to feel the skeletal "substance" of the horse's head, it will start to have more 3 dimensionality.
> 
> To your credit, you have done the porportions extremely well; the length of head, versus the width, the size of ears, size of nostril ; all are very good. The eyeball itself is beautifully done and looks so very glassy.
> As the others said, more tonal value, and more careful looking at the shapes of the bones and direction of the hair, not operating on assumptions about mane always going over the neck.
> 
> Lastly, when you look at that photo, WHAT about THAT horse stands out? So that when you make HIS portrait, it looks like HIM? when you have decided how to answer that, then make that be the thing you really try to have incorporated in your drawing, above all else.


Thanks tiny. I will try and spend more time on the mane on my next drawing. I really do have trouble with hair :shock: 

Thank you for the compliments too


----------



## Snizard93

Okay so here is my latest commission. It's not finished yet but I really need your help before I change anything/add any more. Something is making the drawing look like a cartoon, but I can't pin point what it is. I don't think the eye is right either. The scanner has lightened the whole drawing slightly so please bare that in mind too. I think the hair is a little better on this one than on the last one too. 

So please, whatever you think is wrong/needs changing, tell me! :lol:


----------



## ElaineLighten

Yeah see what you mean about it being cartoony, maybe it was the stress of a commission? :lol:
I think the ears need more work done, they don't look hairy like ears should. Also it hasn't got any whiskers, and the muzzle is very clear cut and rounded, they're normally a bit lumpy bumpy. Good job on the eye 
Can we maybe have a reference picture? That might help us see things you haven't (I always need a second pair of eyes, especially after looking at the drawing for ages!)
Edit - Also the bit could do with some shading


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> Yeah see what you mean about it being cartoony, maybe it was the stress of a commission? :lol:
> I think the ears need more work done, they don't look hairy like ears should. Also it hasn't got any whiskers, and the muzzle is very clear cut and rounded, they're normally a bit lumpy bumpy. Good job on the eye
> Can we maybe have a reference picture? That might help us see things you haven't (I always need a second pair of eyes, especially after looking at the drawing for ages!)
> Edit - Also the bit could do with some shading


Oooh I forgot the whiskers! And the throat lash on the bridle! I just made some changes to the drawing, so I will rescan it onto my laptop after dinner :wink: And yes, I will also post the reference photo! Thanks Elaine :lol:


----------



## midwestgirl89

Is it in pencil? Looks like it but can't quite tell. One thing that I'd recommend is really working to intensify the shading in the shadowed areas. Like around the bridle, the bit, and cheek area. Doing that will make the bridle look like it's sitting on his face rather than level with it. 
If it's in pencil, do you use different levels? Like 3b, hb, etc? Using the different types will help you reach the level of depth needed to help look more realistic. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Snizard93

midwestgirl89 said:


> Is it in pencil? Looks like it but can't quite tell. One thing that I'd recommend is really working to intensify the shading in the shadowed areas. Like around the bridle, the bit, and cheek area. Doing that will make the bridle look like it's sitting on his face rather than level with it.
> If it's in pencil, do you use different levels? Like 3b, hb, etc? Using the different types will help you reach the level of depth needed to help look more realistic.
> Best of luck!


Yes it is pencil. I'm at my boyfriends and didn't bring any of my things with me, so had to make do with just one pencil. As I said, I'll rescan the drawing in soon tonight


----------



## Snizard93

Okay, so I added the throatlash, the whiskers and pimples, aaaaand now i'm stuck! Why does it look so cartoony? 

I can't stand the thought of giving this to someone who is paying! Do you think I should start over?

Here is the referance picture:










And my drawing:


----------



## ElaineLighten

Bear in mind that he is a black horse, so he should be very dark in shading  See how dark you've done the mane? Now compare the mane and the horse's actual colouring in the picture, they're very similar  
The horse you're drawing also has quite a sleepy eye look, and I don't think you've put in his eyelid the right way.


----------



## midwestgirl89

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> Bear in mind that he is a black horse, so he should be very dark in shading  See how dark you've done the mane? Now compare the mane and the horse's actual colouring in the picture, they're very similar
> The horse you're drawing also has quite a sleepy eye look, and I don't think you've put in his eyelid the right way.


Black horses scare me. I was worried that if I made the drawing too dark I wouldn't be able to put detail in. Do you still think it looks cartoony? Do you think I should start over? 



midwestgirl89 said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


?????? :?


----------



## midwestgirl89

I agree that after looking at the reference picthat he should be a tad darker...not so much that u lose all detail but truer to the horse. That may help with the 'cartoonish' look too. I always ha e to tell myself that i cant outline everything. Sometimes if you cant see a definite ending point,feel free to let you line of aight just fade. I hope that makes sense. I worry when i confuse MYSELF that im not making any sense! Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## midwestgirl89

And i wouldnt give up on this one just yet. The difference after adding more depth already makes it look almost like a different drawing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93

Ok, looks like I'll be darkening it tomorrow :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

lol Snizard - you and me have that dark thing going...lol
I really like it, each picture you do gets better. But yes, I think it's the eye making it look cartoony. When I cover up the eye, it looks so more 'real' if you know what I mean. I LOVE the muzzle, although he has more dark on the end of it, whereas your drawing it too light on the end. I also think you need finer strands of hair on your picture. 
There is also some detail missing on the reins, buckles etc. and shadows missing from the face. Look at the eye in the photo - there is like a ''V'' shape shadow sloping to the left and there is also another curvy shadow under the noseband. Make him more 'black' overall too. Your drawing looks like he could be a chestnut colour instead of black, but this can be developed.
I don't think you should start again, this is my fav out of all them.
However.... I am a fine one to talk when it comes to adding dark to my own drawings LOL


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> lol Snizard - you and me have that dark thing going...lol
> I really like it, each picture you do gets better. But yes, I think it's the eye making it look cartoony. When I cover up the eye, it looks so more 'real' if you know what I mean. I LOVE the muzzle, although he has more dark on the end of it, whereas your drawing it too light on the end. I also think you need finer strands of hair on your picture.
> There is also some detail missing on the reins, buckles etc. and shadows missing from the face. Look at the eye in the photo - there is like a ''V'' shape shadow sloping to the left and there is also another curvy shadow under the noseband. Make him more 'black' overall too. Your drawing looks like he could be a chestnut colour instead of black, but this can be developed.
> I don't think you should start again, this is my fav out of all them.
> However.... I am a fine one to talk when it comes to adding dark to my own drawings LOL


I really do value your criticism/opinion, I love that you take the time to do so 

How do you think I could make the eye better? Is it the shape? Or just the shading around it, like you said?

Darker, darker, darker...... :shock: :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Nooooo! Not the 'D' word!!!! LOL

Ok, the eye thing. I don't know. Think of the eye like a sphere enclosed in a case. In the photo, there is an eyelid on top of that sphere with eyelashes covering it, whereas (having gone back and looked back a few times) the eye just seems to be all eye, without the attention paid to the eyelid, eyelashes, light shine placing. And there is a white line around it, which the photo doesn't have...?


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Ok, just went back and had another look. Sorry, the bottom eyelid DOES have that line, but needs more 'shine' to the right of it.


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Nooooo! Not the 'D' word!!!! LOL
> 
> Ok, the eye thing. I don't know. Think of the eye like a sphere enclosed in a case. In the photo, there is an eyelid on top of that sphere with eyelashes covering it, whereas (having gone back and looked back a few times) the eye just seems to be all eye, without the attention paid to the eyelid, eyelashes, light shine placing. And there is a white line around it, which the photo doesn't have...?


I'll see what I can do tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Snizard93

My scanner has decided to remove some of the detail, so try and imagine some more detail on the face... I've darkened it and changed the eye again. Let me know what you think! Do you think I can show it to the client now? And just ask if she would like anything changed? Gotta show her sooner or later :shock:


----------



## Snizard93

P.S I just got my next commission :lol: A cute little Rottweiler puppy!


----------



## Kayty

This one is MUCH better, the eye is smaller and more rounded, so that there is a good deal of cheek bone showing between the eye and the cheek strap now. It is far less cartoonish, and yes - show it to your client now


----------



## Snizard93

Kayty said:


> This one is MUCH better, the eye is smaller and more rounded, so that there is a good deal of cheek bone showing between the eye and the cheek strap now. It is far less cartoonish, and yes - show it to your client now


Thank you Kayty  I just showed it to her and she loves it. I still don't think it's right, but she's the one paying so I have to listen to her :wink:

I have two more commissions lined up, a Rottweiler puppy and an Arab X mare


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

That's much better Snizard. I like the softness you are getting. I LOVE his muzzle especially. Congrats on your next commissions too.


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> That's much better Snizard. I like the softness you are getting. I LOVE his muzzle especially. Congrats on your next commissions too.


Thank you, i'm excited and nervous about them... :shock:


----------



## Snizard93

Anyone got any tips on how to do black animals? Like how to get tonal values into them? :shock:


----------



## ElaineLighten

I suppose you just need to really focus on where those highlights are, convert the image into black and white, and don't shade the highlights dark, keep them bright  Don't be afraid of the 6B+ pencils!!


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> I suppose you just need to really focus on where those highlights are, convert the image into black and white, and don't shade the highlights dark, keep them bright  Don't be afraid of the 6B+ pencils!!


Thanks


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Good advice Elaine. There's also the 8B and 9B you can use. They scare me lol


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Good advice Elaine. There's also the 8B and 9B you can use. They scare me lol


I'll just have to see how it goes :shock:

Just thought I would update you all (well, whoever bothers to read my waffle!) on my latest commissions! 

This is Diesel Bear :lol: Client wants an A4 pencil drawing. Mega cuteness!!










And here is Spirit. Woman wants an A3 portrait but she isn't sure on whether to have pencil or charcoal. 










She asked if I could do an A4 practice in pencil and an A4 practice in charcoal so she can make up her mind! I said yes. I finished the pencil one, but havn't started the charcoal one yet. The real thing would have much more detail and would also have more shading etc :lol:










Anyone else think I am slowly getting better with... HAIR!? :shock:


----------



## Snizard93

Here is one I did for my bird of prey finatic friend :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Very nice. I'd still try and go a bit more finer with the hair. There are some useful tips on tutorials on youtube about hair.


----------



## ElaineLighten

lovely lovely! I still think you need to concentrate on other details than the horse in the picture, e.g. the rope halter doesn't look like rope, it looks like it's attached to the face rather than sitting over it (no shadows), but I suppose it's just the practice sketch and the next one will have more detail  I like the horse a lot, you are getting better with the hair, definately. 
I really like that kestrel!


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> lovely lovely! I still think you need to concentrate on other details than the horse in the picture, e.g. the rope halter doesn't look like rope, it looks like it's attached to the face rather than sitting over it (no shadows), but I suppose it's just the practice sketch and the next one will have more detail  I like the horse a lot, you are getting better with the hair, definately.
> I really like that kestrel!


Any idea how I can improve that then? And thanks


----------



## ElaineLighten

Snizard93 said:


> Any idea how I can improve that then? And thanks


Look on the reference photo where the shadows are being cast from the halter, and add them in


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> Look on the reference photo where the shadows are being cast from the halter, and add them in


I'll make sure to remember that on the real one :lol:


----------



## Snizard93

Okay here is a WIP of the little rottie puppy :lol:


----------



## ElaineLighten

Snizard93 said:


> Okay here is a WIP of the little rottie puppy :lol:


Cute! Good to see the black bits look black!


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> Cute! Good to see the black bits look black!


Yeah :lol: going to dark scares me... gotta do it with this one though!


----------



## Snizard93

Thought it would be cool to post the WIP's here because I am showing them to the client, so why not here :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

the bird of prey one is awesome and I love the way you did two views on one page.
The puppy will be lovely when it is done. the horse, with the rope halter, is not quite right. It looks tense and or frightened. I think the eye you have drawn is too round and the angle of the eyelid isn't right, I makes the horse look like he is wary and oogling somewith fear. and the mouth also looks tight. I realize the photo is dark, which makes it hard to see the details. I deal with that all the time.
Glad to hear you are getting some commissions!


----------



## Snizard93

tinyliny said:


> the bird of prey one is awesome and I love the way you did two views on one page.
> The puppy will be lovely when it is done. the horse, with the rope halter, is not quite right. It looks tense and or frightened. I think the eye you have drawn is too round and the angle of the eyelid isn't right, I makes the horse look like he is wary and oogling somewith fear. and the mouth also looks tight. I realize the photo is dark, which makes it hard to see the details. I deal with that all the time.
> Glad to hear you are getting some commissions!


Thanks for the kind words about the bird of prey and the puppy tiny. I know what you mean about the horse with the rope halter on, but in the picture I think she looks kinda "mareish" shall we say... I don't see how I can change the drawing if that's how she looks in the photo. What do you advise?


----------



## tinyliny

I guess I would try to put more angle in the horse's eyelid, so it's dropping down more over the eyeball, and maybe enlarge the pupil.


----------



## Cinder

Subbing! Beautiful artwork.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

That puppy is going awesome Sniz! I really like the finer hairs you are doing. x Can't wait to see that one finished.


----------



## Snizard93

Cinder said:


> Subbing! Beautiful artwork.


Wow, thank you Cinder I really appreciate that 



ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> That puppy is going awesome Sniz! I really like the finer hairs you are doing. x Can't wait to see that one finished.


Thanks :lol: I'm really trying to take extra care with the little extra details now my commissions are coming. I really don't want to let my "clients" down!


----------



## Kayty

Really liking how that puppy is coming along, so far its your best piece I've seen.


----------



## Snizard93

Kayty said:


> Really liking how that puppy is coming along, so far its your best piece I've seen.


Thank you  Means a lot when I get compliments from you _*amazing*_ artists! Hell, it even means a lot when I get critique.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

And those 'extra little details' means you can slowly raise your prices because you are spending more time on them. Slowly does it though.


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> And those 'extra little details' means you can slowly raise your prices because you are spending more time on them. Slowly does it though.


I havn't even thought about raising prices... mine are VERY low at the moment and I have no intention of rising them yet :lol:


----------



## Snizard93

Another two commissions :shock:

Meet Derek, Clive and Colin 











And Maddie and Millie










So right now, I have four on the go :shock: :lol:


----------



## ElaineLighten

The names of those bostons just made me laugh! I can just imagine the owner's voice calling their names, like a right hardnut :'D I love bostons 
Millie looks like one of my friend's dogs


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> The names of those bostons just made me laugh! I can just imagine the owner's voice calling their names, like a right hardnut :'D I love bostons
> Millie looks like one of my friend's dogs


Made me laugh too! :lol:


----------



## Snizard93

Here is the Rottweiler puppy finished 











And today I did the charcoal practice for the client. For those who don't know, she wants an A3 portrait, but she didn't know whether she wanted it in pencil or charcoal. So, I did a smaller version (A4) in pencil and charcoal. The real thing would be more detailed and just generally better :lol:

Pencil:










Charcoal:


----------



## midwestgirl89

You're getting a lot better with your shadows and contrast. Making the darks dark. I'm so proud! :lol:


----------



## Snizard93

midwestgirl89 said:


> You're getting a lot better with your shadows and contrast. Making the darks dark. I'm so proud! :lol:


Yay! Thanks :lol:


----------



## ElaineLighten

fantastic job on the puppy!!


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> fantastic job on the puppy!!


Thank you


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Yes!!!! The puppy is my favourite too! Go Sniz!


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Yes!!!! The puppy is my favourite too! Go Sniz!


Thanks :lol: wish my horses looked as good!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Snizard93 said:


> Okay so here is my latest commission. It's not finished yet but I really need your help before I change anything/add any more. Something is making the drawing look like a cartoon, but I can't pin point what it is. I don't think the eye is right either. The scanner has lightened the whole drawing slightly so please bare that in mind too. I think the hair is a little better on this one than on the last one too.
> 
> So please, whatever you think is wrong/needs changing, tell me! :lol:


The ears could use a bit of work, esp. the right ear, but it is an AMAZING drawing though.. Way better than me. Also, the nostril is a bit elongated, it may help to shorten it.

This has inspired me to go attempt a drawing.. So I am off to do that!


----------



## Snizard93

Casey: too late now, it's been sent off :lol: Hope you like the newer ones


----------



## Snizard93

Got another commission yesterday, not a great picture. The lady told me to add his lower lip in and imagine he wasn't fluffy with his winter coat. This is really hard for me. I have started it, but, need help! Below is the referance picture.










And here is my drawing so far :-(










If you go back a page or two you will find the picture of the three Boston Terriers I gotta draw. I've drawn two, just got one more left :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

It's the eyes that need correcting. They are orbs , which are partialy encases in the eyesocket/eyelid. The horse's left eye is on such an angle that the eye socket (bone structure of the face) blocks your ability to view the whole orb. So, you must draw the orb of the eye more covered by the eye lid/socket. It ends up being more like seeing only half the orb. 
Really look at the eye shape (as defined by the eyelid over the eyeball) it isn't round , but there's kind of a "peaked up" area , which is the upper eyelid, and it makes the eyes more diamond shaped in appearance. your horse's eyes look more like dog eyes.

The ears are very good and look just like the reference photo. Muzzle, too, is very good. That is one tough photo to work from. I would have asked her for a better one. If the client cannot provide a good photo, and asks you to make adjustments, you should charge a bit more becasue it takes more time. 

The dogs are great!


----------



## Kayty

Agreed with tiny 
You have made a good start on the horse, but the eyes really are the most vital part of a portrait. Without getting the eyes right, it can look like any old horse and not the clients. 
May I advise you to zoom right up on the eyes, and on a piece of scrap paper, try to replicate them. Horse eyes tend to have a straight line from the inside corner nearly to the top of the eye, if you don't get this straight angle, then the eye will always look cartoonish.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I agree with tiny and kayty. Also the headcollar ring near the eye is not angled right in your drawing. Its straight on, whereas it should be almost flat on the horse's side. Same with the eyes.
If I havent got a clear decent picture to work from I would turn down that photo and demand for another. I can't make a smashing cake with bad ingredients. Improvising is never good because you are not drawing what you see.
The dogs are way cute though, Sniz!


----------



## Snizard93

tinyliny said:


> It's the eyes that need correcting. They are orbs , which are partialy encases in the eyesocket/eyelid. The horse's left eye is on such an angle that the eye socket (bone structure of the face) blocks your ability to view the whole orb. So, you must draw the orb of the eye more covered by the eye lid/socket. It ends up being more like seeing only half the orb.
> Really look at the eye shape (as defined by the eyelid over the eyeball) it isn't round , but there's kind of a "peaked up" area , which is the upper eyelid, and it makes the eyes more diamond shaped in appearance. your horse's eyes look more like dog eyes.
> 
> The ears are very good and look just like the reference photo. Muzzle, too, is very good. That is one tough photo to work from. I would have asked her for a better one. If the client cannot provide a good photo, and asks you to make adjustments, you should charge a bit more becasue it takes more time.
> 
> The dogs are great!


I'll try and sort the eyes out tomorrow...

I did ask her for a different picture but every one she gave me was just blurry, out of focus or just not very good. Makes it so much harder.



Kayty said:


> Agreed with tiny
> You have made a good start on the horse, but the eyes really are the most vital part of a portrait. Without getting the eyes right, it can look like any old horse and not the clients.
> May I advise you to zoom right up on the eyes, and on a piece of scrap paper, try to replicate them. Horse eyes tend to have a straight line from the inside corner nearly to the top of the eye, if you don't get this straight angle, then the eye will always look cartoonish.


I cant zoom in on the picture because it's basically rubbish :lol: that's why I'm having to improvise so much. All the pictures she sent me are blurry and out of focus. When I zoom in or enlarge any of them they just blur totally.

Like I said I'll try the eyes again tomorrow.

Everyone loves the dogs :lol: can't wait to finish them.


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> I agree with tiny and kayty. Also the headcollar ring near the eye is not angled right in your drawing. Its straight on, whereas it should be almost flat on the horse's side. Same with the eyes.
> If I havent got a clear decent picture to work from I would turn down that photo and demand for another. I can't make a smashing cake with bad ingredients. Improvising is never good because you are not drawing what you see.
> The dogs are way cute though, Sniz!


Yep I did ask for better but everything she gave me was just... bad :-(


----------



## Kayty

It doesn't need to be this particular photograph, just look on the net for front on views of horses and focus on their eyes, the general shape is pretty well the same in most horses. Drawing them front on is **** hard!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Snizard93 said:


> Yep I did ask for better but everything she gave me was just... bad :-(


I don't get some people. I'm running a competition on my site and I clearly state 'high def, clear, not blurry, clear features, etc etc' and people are STILL sending me crappy photos. I just wanna pull my hair out!!!!!!


----------



## Kayty

Haha get used to it girls!!! Thats what happens when you do commissions, be prepared for a lot of very grainy phone photos, flash eyes and shocking lighting, makes you appreciate the good photos a lot more!


----------



## Snizard93

I'm trying my hardest, does help if I have a good photo :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

I usually only accept such blurry photos if it's of a hrose that has died, so no better ones can be taken. otherwise, I will see if the client is willing to take some more.

But it's really neat that you are doing commissions!


----------



## tinyliny

here is an example of the orb of the eyeball inside it's eyesocket









disregard the left right. obviously, I am wrong. it's only the viewer's left/right. 

Anywya, am just trying to show how the eyelid covers up the eyeball and changes the outline that we see.
I overlaid your drawing with tracing paper (very sloppily) and redrew the eyes so that they are covered by the eyelid. I hope this helps. I am not trying to upstage you, and hope you will not be offended by this. Once you get the eye down, you'll see your drawings really take on a life of their own.


----------



## Snizard93

Here is the three Boston Terriers so far :lol:


----------



## ElaineLighten

They look really good! I think the ears need more shading (they look a bit funny at the moment) but apart from that I really like it!


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> They look really good! I think the ears need more shading (they look a bit funny at the moment) but apart from that I really like it!


How do you mean?


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Cute! Cute! Cute!
I think the ears just need a tad bit more shading at the base (inside) where they connect to the head - I think it will give the ears a touch more of a 'hollow' feeling.

Edit: Also perhaps add a teeny light bit of shading under their feet, so they are not 'flying in the air' so to speak?

I really like them! I've not attempted a dog yet myself!


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Cute! Cute! Cute!
> I think the ears just need a tad bit more shading at the base (inside) where they connect to the head - I think it will give the ears a touch more of a 'hollow' feeling.
> 
> Edit: Also perhaps add a teeny light bit of shading under their feet, so they are not 'flying in the air' so to speak?
> 
> I really like them! I've not attempted a dog yet myself!


I did ask the lady about them floating, but she said she liked the way it was and didn't want me to add any kind of floor.. so what they say goes right? :lol:

I'll touch up the ears tomorrow before she comes to collect it! The picture doesn't really do it much justice, takes all the detail away. Unfortunately I can't scan anything bigger than A4, so have to result to a camera :shock:


----------



## Snizard93

Just thought I would post the reference pictures for my recent commissions.


Maddie and Millie











Pickles











Spirit


----------



## ElaineLighten

Snizard93 said:


> How do you mean?











In the ref picture they have more dark patches, (more shading at the top and the base). The middle dog's left (our left) ear is black in the reference picture, because he's folded it back (maybe he heard something? :lol. 
For all the dogs, I think you've put in the lines where the cartilage is in the ear, but instead of having those "blocks" you've created shaded with depth and different values, the "blocks" all seem to look like they've been shaded the same. e.g. The dog on the right, his right ear (our right), going from top to bottom, has a dark patch, light patch, slightly dark patch, little light patch. Hope this helps


----------



## Snizard93

A commission


----------



## Snizard93




----------



## Snizard93

Sorry for all the posting of the same picture, but I managed to get a good photo of the finished drawing - finally! I really think i'm getting better with the eyes.


----------



## tinyliny

the changes to the eyes seem to help a lot. good job!


----------



## Snizard93

tinyliny said:


> the changes to the eyes seem to help a lot. good job!


Thanks tiny :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Eye is much better, Sniz.  It's looking more glassy. Neck lines could be blended more into the neck?


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Eye is much better, Sniz.  It's looking more glassy. Neck lines could be blended more into the neck?


Thanks  Yeah they are more blended on the real thing, the camera has made them look real sharp!


----------



## Snizard93

My current WIP


----------



## Snizard93

This is one of the commissions I have at the moment. I haven't started it yet because I don't know how to! So much hair! I'm scared :-|

Does anyone have any tips they can give me for doing this one?


----------



## Kayty

Ouch, good luck with that!!!!


----------



## Snizard93

Kayty said:


> Ouch, good luck with that!!!!


Help :shock:


----------



## Kayty

You won't be able to just shade this little guy, you're going to have to draw hairs. Start with the shadows to build up a general idea of hair direction, then subtly add some of the lighter hairs with a very sharp pencil. I would really focus on the eyes, get the eyes and the nose absolutely perfect, and you will give yourself some leeway to be a little less precise with the fur surrounding the face. 

Looking at the photo now, he has a lot of character - I think he'll actually be quite fun to draw, tricky, but worthwhile!


----------



## Snizard93

Kayty said:


> You won't be able to just shade this little guy, you're going to have to draw hairs. Start with the shadows to build up a general idea of hair direction, then subtly add some of the lighter hairs with a very sharp pencil. I would really focus on the eyes, get the eyes and the nose absolutely perfect, and you will give yourself some leeway to be a little less precise with the fur surrounding the face.
> 
> Looking at the photo now, he has a lot of character - I think he'll actually be quite fun to draw, tricky, but worthwhile!


I just don't know where to start, this one is scaring me :shock: Don't suppose you could knock up a quick sketch or something? Just to give me an idea? I really want to do it well but I don't think I'll be able to do the photo justice.


----------



## Kayty

I'll see what I can do, I'm back at work tomorrow but if I have time in the evening I'll try and show you what I mean


----------



## Snizard93

Kayty said:


> I'll see what I can do, I'm back at work tomorrow but if I have time in the evening I'll try and show you what I mean


Thank you


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Whoah Sniz!! That photo is what you call a challenge for sure!!


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Whoah Sniz!! That photo is what you call a challenge for sure!!


Tell me about it! :-(


----------



## Snizard93

Okay so this one isn't finished yet, but just wanted to know what you guys think of it so far.










And here is the referance picture  Meet "Pickles"


----------



## tinyliny

the skull shape doesn't come through quite right. there is a "dip" to the skull in front of the plane where the eyes are, and where the long muzzle comes out. similar to how humans have a dip above their noses. Your drawing is missing that part. the skull shape looks too much like the shape of a greyhound ; this is so hard to put into words. Look at the photo and the area between the eyes and how the muzzle enteres the plane of the eyes, there are curves instead of straight lines.


you always get the HARDEST reference photos to work from!!


----------



## Snizard93

tinyliny said:


> the skull shape doesn't come through quite right. there is a "dip" to the skull in front of the plane where the eyes are, and where the long muzzle comes out. similar to how humans have a dip above their noses. Your drawing is missing that part. the skull shape looks too much like the shape of a greyhound ; this is so hard to put into words. Look at the photo and the area between the eyes and how the muzzle enteres the plane of the eyes, there are curves instead of straight lines.
> 
> 
> you always get the HARDEST reference photos to work from!!


I know what you mean now i'm looking at it. And yeah I know... :-( makes it ten times harder!


----------



## ElaineLighten

1 - what tinyliny said
2 -his right(our left) pupil seems to be in the wrong place, I think it's making him look a bit surprised!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I agree with Tiny and Elaine. The black fur on his head comes too far down on the drawing aswell, whereas it should end higher up his head. I think you need to really focus on where the areas of shading are on the face and pinpoint them exactly where they will go on the drawing before you go all in and darken areas. If you start light to dark, its easier to change vs the other way round.
I really like the whisker detailing though!


----------



## tinyliny

That is just a very hard perspective to draw from. I wonder why the client wants such an odd view point? 
your shading is very smooth and the eye balls look glassy.

Hey, I have been having a lot of trouble lately, too. I painted last night and nothing seemed right! some days are like that.


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> I really like the whisker detailing though!


LOL thanks :lol:



tinyliny said:


> That is just a very hard perspective to draw from. I wonder why the client wants such an odd view point?
> your shading is very smooth and the eye balls look glassy.
> 
> Hey, I have been having a lot of trouble lately, too. I painted last night and nothing seemed right! some days are like that.


Thanks tiny, I've really been trying with the eyes, and my shading of course! And I hear ya about bad days, I seem to have a lot lately. And I'm really worried about that fluff ball I posted a picture of the other day :-(


----------



## Snizard93

Just thought I would enlighten you all as to what commissions I have at the moment... and so you can see what kind of pictures I am working with :-(

This is Oscar! Just an A4 portrait in charcoal is wanted.












These three cats are Boris, Hugo and Poppy. The lady wants all three of their portraits (head) on one sheet of A4, in pencil.






























This is Pickles. The man wants an A4 charcoal portrait (which you may have seen the WIP a few pages back).












Here is Maddie and Millie. The lady wants an A4 drawing in pencil.












And this is Jessie. The hair ball :-( Cute to look at nightmare to draw! I havn't started yet. The lady has now decided she wants it on A3 to go above her fireplace. This means it has to be perfect because it's on such a large scale :shock:


----------



## ElaineLighten

corr sniz you really have your work cut out for you here!


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> corr sniz you really have your work cut out for you here!


Yep, and I'm not looking forward to the hairy ones! :lol:


----------



## Kayty

The photo of the chocolate lab is lovely!!!! The others... I wish you luck  
Any chance you can get better shots or at least more? When I get a bad photo I ask the client to either get better ones, or send me a whole heap so I can mix and match to pull details from each.


----------



## tinyliny

Krimony! What kind of pictures are those to work from?! Terrible! Those owners need to provide you with something better than that. ARGH!


----------



## Snizard93

Kayty said:


> The photo of the chocolate lab is lovely!!!! The others... I wish you luck
> Any chance you can get better shots or at least more? When I get a bad photo I ask the client to either get better ones, or send me a whole heap so I can mix and match to pull details from each.


Thanks Kayty :-| lol! Any help would of course be appreciated! 



tinyliny said:


> Krimony! What kind of pictures are those to work from?! Terrible! Those owners need to provide you with something better than that. ARGH!


I know tiny, tell me about it! I did ask for some more pictures, but the owners basically insisted on those photos. So.. ergh


----------



## Cinder

I don't envy you, especially that with that furry dog! I don't know how you're going to draw all that fur, especially big enough for the lady's fireplace o.o. Good luck and I can't wait to see more art!


----------



## Snizard93

Cinder said:


> I don't envy you, especially that with that furry dog! I don't know how you're going to draw all that fur, especially big enough for the lady's fireplace o.o. Good luck and I can't wait to see more art!


I'm really worried about it! Don't know what the hell i am going to do... :shock:


----------



## ElaineLighten

Are you allowed to refuse commissions? :lol: Joking


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> Are you allowed to refuse commissions? :lol: Joking


Yanno, if I didn't need the money so bad, maybe the hairy dog would be an exception! :shock:


----------



## Prussian Blue

Oh my! I've been down the "bad photo " road and I see most of these were taken from " above "...makes it tough to do because if you do them exactly like the photo...it looks like you did it exactly from the photo!!!:shock: Are all these from the same client??


----------



## Snizard93

Prussian Blue said:


> Oh my! I've been down the "bad photo " road and I see most of these were taken from " above "...makes it tough to do because if you do them exactly like the photo...it looks like you did it exactly from the photo!!!:shock: Are all these from the same client??


No they are all from different clients. I want good photos! :-(


----------



## Prussian Blue

Are they close enough that you could go and take photos of your own? I've had to do that before. Otherwise, you will have to insist for a better photo! Which ones are the worst...can you post them so I can see...maybe I can help...


----------



## Snizard93

Prussian Blue said:


> Are they close enough that you could go and take photos of your own? I've had to do that before. Otherwise, you will have to insist for a better photo! Which ones are the worst...can you post them so I can see...maybe I can help...


No most of my commissions come over the internet. If you go back to page 15 of this thread you can see the photos I have to work from.


----------



## Prussian Blue

The bottom two photos are going to be the toughest! The top ones are doable! This is what I would do if I were in your shoes...
Study some generic photos of Jack Russel terriers...both the long hair and wire haired variety...work out some sketches and then try some with the features these two have...in poses that are like they should be...on the level and not from above. Do the same with the Norwich terrier...study the breed and then do some practice sketches...study that dogs features...eyes, size of ears, etc. You have to take the standard and then mold that drawing into the client's dog. I'm working on a portrait riught now of a horse...really big photos...super clear, but very unflattering on every level. So I'm studying that horses features...length of back, heighth of withers...his long head...and creating my own pose that makes him not looks so homely!
You can do this, it's just going to take a little more extra research to get 'er done!


----------



## Snizard93

Prussian Blue said:


> The bottom two photos are going to be the toughest! The top ones are doable! This is what I would do if I were in your shoes...
> Study some generic photos of Jack Russel terriers...both the long hair and wire haired variety...work out some sketches and then try some with the features these two have...in poses that are like they should be...on the level and not from above. Do the same with the Norwich terrier...study the breed and then do some practice sketches...study that dogs features...eyes, size of ears, etc. You have to take the standard and then mold that drawing into the client's dog. I'm working on a portrait riught now of a horse...really big photos...super clear, but very unflattering on every level. So I'm studying that horses features...length of back, heighth of withers...his long head...and creating my own pose that makes him not looks so homely!
> You can do this, it's just going to take a little more extra research to get 'er done!


Thanks for that, that's a good idea. I might have to try that. All my referance photos seem to be bad lately... :-( I really do have issues with hair too, it's my arch enemy! That's why the long haired Jack and the Norwich are scaring me...


----------



## Snizard93

So i've run out of paper so can't do any commission work until I get some more. I have some crappy paper laying around so thought I would draw a person... YES A PERSON! I have never done this before, i've been sticking to animals. I don't think it turned out to bad considering. I will post the picture tomorrow :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

If it makes you feel any better, Sniz - look what one I have coming up soon! :shock:
I'm doing two others of another horse and a cat for this same lady. She's real nice and I'm gonna give it my best shot. Unfortunately the horse in the photo has passed away (I think, if I remember rightly) and this is the only nice one she has of her. I'll have to improvise on the ear/muzzle/bit/side of face.... arghh! You think you've got problems Sniz!!!! lol


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> If it makes you feel any better, Sniz - look what one I have coming up soon! :shock:
> I'm doing two others of another horse and a cat for this same lady. She's real nice and I'm gonna give it my best shot. Unfortunately the horse in the photo has passed away (I think, if I remember rightly) and this is the only nice one she has of her. I'll have to improvise on the ear/muzzle/bit/side of face.... arghh! You think you've got problems Sniz!!!! lol


Hmmm, I still think my hairy dog is worse! :-( But that is bad too!


----------



## Hickory67

Snizard93 said:


> So i've run out of paper so can't do any commission work until I get some more. I have some crappy paper laying around so thought I would draw a person... YES A PERSON! I have never done this before, i've been sticking to animals. I don't think it turned out to bad considering. I will post the picture tomorrow :lol:


I have always had a really hard time drawing people. I can't do hands and feet to save my life. Faces I can do, but can't capture the actual likeness of the subject yet. I did nothing but landscapes for years and only recently got into trying portraits.


----------



## Snizard93

Hickory67 said:


> I have always had a really hard time drawing people. I can't do hands and feet to save my life. Faces I can do, but can't capture the actual likeness of the subject yet. I did nothing but landscapes for years and only recently got into trying portraits.


They do take some getting used to... :shock:


----------



## midwestgirl89

Snizard93 said:


> They do take some getting used to... :shock:


I agree 100% with you on that! I started focusing more on people almost three years ago now. Still a struggle every time.


----------



## Snizard93

Okay so this is Pickles all finished :lol:











And, okay, I did it! My FIRST EVER person! It's Chad Kroeger. I didn't pay much attention to his forehead or much shading on the face really. Just wanted to get an idea. Be kind!!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I like it Sniz. For a first attempt, it's great! Tbh I don't know who he is. I had to google him.
How come you drew this guy? I reckon you fancy him?? Go on tell us the truth


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> I like it Sniz. For a first attempt, it's great! Tbh I don't know who he is. I had to google him.
> How come you drew this guy? I reckon you fancy him?? Go on tell us the truth


LOL no I just like his music :lol:


----------



## Kayty

*cough* and his body *cough*

Looks great!!!!


----------



## Snizard93

Kayty said:


> *cough* and his body *cough*
> 
> Looks great!!!!


LOL you guys 

Thanks Kayty. Was so difficult.


----------



## Prussian Blue

Every great journey starts with a first step!!! Very good first effort! It's balance, proportioned correct, and symetrical! I give it an A- !!!


----------



## Snizard93

Prussian Blue said:


> Every great journey starts with a first step!!! Very good first effort! It's balance, proportioned correct, and symetrical! I give it an A- !!!


Thanks very much :lol:


----------



## Snizard93

Well this one isn't great. But neither was the photo! I don't really know what else I can do to it.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I *really* like the dog on the left. I think the issue with the dog on the right is the direction of the body hair. It looks like it needs to fluff outwards more instead of straight down. I guess it's just something to take into consideration when you come to another hairy dog. Overall it's very sweet.


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> I *really* like the dog on the left. I think the issue with the dog on the right is the direction of the body hair. It looks like it needs to fluff outwards more instead of straight down. I guess it's just something to take into consideration when you come to another hairy dog. Overall it's very sweet.


I see what you mean. I can never notice things like that unless someone points it out :? Practice, practice and practice I guess.

Yeah, I still havn't started that ULTRA hairy dog Jessie yet :-(


----------



## Snizard93

This is "Oscar" in progress :lol:

If you go back to page 15 you can see the referance photo.


----------



## midwestgirl89

O my, that looks beautiful. Graphite I'm assuming? It's incredibly detailed so far. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Snizard93

midwestgirl89 said:


> O my, that looks beautiful. Graphite I'm assuming? It's incredibly detailed so far. Can't wait to see it finished!


Nope, charcoal pencil :lol: Thank you very much! That took me about an hour and a half, so not sure how long the whole thing will take!


----------



## midwestgirl89

Very nice job with the charcoal. I love working with it because you can get so many different looks. There's the soft blended look that i usually default to. but leaving it unblended looks just as good. I've had to stop myself in the past: put down the pencil! Hard to leave it be sometimes :lol: 
Do you make copies before you send your commission out? To keep a record of what you've done?


----------



## Snizard93

midwestgirl89 said:


> Very nice job with the charcoal. I love working with it because you can get so many different looks. There's the soft blended look that i usually default to. but leaving it unblended looks just as good. I've had to stop myself in the past: put down the pencil! Hard to leave it be sometimes :lol:
> Do you make copies before you send your commission out? To keep a record of what you've done?


Not paper copies, once I have scanned the finished drawing in I keep that image on my computer. Do you think I should start photocopying the drawing to keep a paper copy? I think it's easier keeping it all on my laptop... 

I prefer working with charcoal I think, although I still like graphite


----------



## midwestgirl89

I used to prefer graphite a lot more. But I converted myself and haven't gone back :wink:
I keep scanned images on my computer too. But I also get a copy made, either at ups or copyworks. That way I've got a physical copy that's of decent quality. And I keep it true to the original size. Never know when it might come in handy. For example, two years ago i was able to display my work at a local coffee shop. Some of my favorite pieces where ones that i didn't have anymore. But since I had the copies I was able to throw them in a frame and be good to go.


----------



## Snizard93

midwestgirl89 said:


> I used to prefer graphite a lot more. But I converted myself and haven't gone back :wink:
> I keep scanned images on my computer too. But I also get a copy made, either at ups or copyworks. That way I've got a physical copy that's of decent quality. And I keep it true to the original size. Never know when it might come in handy. For example, two years ago i was able to display my work at a local coffee shop. Some of my favorite pieces where ones that i didn't have anymore. But since I had the copies I was able to throw them in a frame and be good to go.


Yeah, I guess I could always print the saved copies if it comes to it :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Sniz! This is the best drawing so far that I have seen of yours. LOVE the attention to the detailing. Can't wait to see it finished!!!!!


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Sniz! This is the best drawing so far that I have seen of yours. LOVE the attention to the detailing. Can't wait to see it finished!!!!!


Thank you! As you can tell, I draw a lot better if the referance photo is good!! :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

Both of those are really looking nice. Your shading is maturing nicely!


----------



## Snizard93

tinyliny said:


> Both of those are really looking nice. Your shading is maturing nicely!


Thanks! :lol: It's a lot easier with a better photo!


----------



## ElaineLighten

This one has started out wonderful!


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> This one has started out wonderful!


Thanks


----------



## Snizard93

"Oscar" finished :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

That is a lovely and expressive portrait. Can't stop looking at the eyes.
one minor suggestion; to enhance a bit more feeling of depth, you might darken slightly the side of his face that is farther from the view. It looks a tiny bit flat.


----------



## Snizard93

tinyliny said:


> That is a lovely and expressive portrait. Can't stop looking at the eyes.
> one minor suggestion; to enhance a bit more feeling of depth, you might darken slightly the side of his face that is farther from the view. It looks a tiny bit flat.


Thanks tiny. The scanner did wash it out a bit, so some parts look lighter than they really are. Glad you like it


----------



## ElaineLighten

Love it! The eyes are great! Brilliant job


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

This is awesome. The owner will love it!!!! Nice job.


----------



## DuffyDuck

I saw this on your FB.. all I can say is great job.. looks fab!! How are you with long haired dogs ;D


----------



## tinyliny

I don't use a scanner, well , at least for things I post here. I just set them down on the living room floor, next to the sliding glass doors where there is good, indirect light. Bend over them, make sure the camera is parallet to the floor (no skewing) and shoot!


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> Love it! The eyes are great! Brilliant job


Thanks 



ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> This is awesome. The owner will love it!!!! Nice job.


He does love it. Looks better in person though!



DuffyDuck said:


> I saw this on your FB.. all I can say is great job.. looks fab!! How are you with long haired dogs ;D


Thanks :lol: I still havnt started the hairy dog LOL 



tinyliny said:


> I don't use a scanner, well , at least for things I post here. I just set them down on the living room floor, next to the sliding glass doors where there is good, indirect light. Bend over them, make sure the camera is parallet to the floor (no skewing) and shoot!


I do that for drawings that won't fit in the scanner :lol:


----------



## EthanQ

Here's my art if ya could take a look and tell me whatcha think?  EthanQ on deviantART


----------



## Kayty

Beautiful, I think this is your best yet!!

As for copying your portrait, I do the same as Tiny and take a photo. Can't put pastel and velour in the scanner or things get very messy!!!!


----------



## Snizard93

Kayty said:


> Beautiful, I think this is your best yet!!
> 
> As for copying your portrait, I do the same as Tiny and take a photo. Can't put pastel and velour in the scanner or things get very messy!!!!


Thanks  I use the scanner if the drawing fits. If it doesn't I take a picture of it. I always spray my drawing (lightly) with a cheap hair spray/fixative, really stops the amount of smudging! Doesn't change the look of the drawing either.

Oh, and I know a couple of us were talking about those battery erasers. Well my boyfriend got me one today, and they're great! You have to get the hang of them though :lol:


----------



## Snizard93

I posted that Lab drawing on some other animal/horse sites advertising my art and within a couple of hours I have had six more inquiries :lol: I had better get cracking on the ones I still have left to do at the moment!


----------



## Kayty

Fixative is fine on graphite/charcoal, but try putting it on pastel and you will KILL the portrait!!!!


----------



## Snizard93

Kayty said:


> Fixative is fine on graphite/charcoal, but try putting it on pastel and you will KILL the portrait!!!!


Yeah! I can't wait to try pastels... one day...


----------



## Snizard93

So I got an email today with some referance pictures...














































I bet none of you have had photos this bad before!! And no, i'm not doing it :lol:


----------



## ElaineLighten

Oh god, some people!!!


----------



## neonpony

Snizard93 said:


>


This photo is excellent. Look how he poses! Marvelous, true art


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> Oh god, some people!!!





neonpony said:


> This photo is excellent. Look how he poses! Marvelous, true art


I didn't really know what to say... I kindly told the lady I needed "clearer" "straighter" photos.


----------



## Snizard93

Wow I havnt posted here for a while. I've been really busy sorting out my life after college :shock: I havnt drawn for a whole week and a half!

Things are back to normal now, so tomorrow I will continue drawing. I'm going to finish the commissions I already have before I push the advertising some more. Starting to feel overwhelmed! 

Hopefully have some more drawings within the next week!  (for those who care LOL)


----------



## tinyliny

Such is life. I havne't drawn for a bit, either. I need to get something up or I wont' be able to keep my membership in the Artists of Horse Forum club.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I was wondering where your work had gone, Sniz. You usually pop out drawings one after the after. Your quick timing spurs me on.


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> I was wondering where your work had gone, Sniz. You usually pop out drawings one after the after. Your quick timing spurs me on.


I do try and get them done as quickly as possible, without rushing of course! And Sarah, your talent spurs me on!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Aw thanks Sniz. I think Ive been bugging my customers too. I have to ask so many questions about the animal when it's a bad photo, and they dont seem to reply to them. I think they think we are magic that can produce a masterpiece out of a blurred mass lol


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Aw thanks Sniz. I think Ive been bugging my customers too. I have to ask so many questions about the animal when it's a bad photo, and they dont seem to reply to them. I think they think we are magic that can produce a masterpiece out of a blurred mass lol


You're lucky in the way that you're an amazing artist already!! :wink:

I am still learning, I am never happy with my art. I look at the art on here and I am truly jealous! It's so hard for me when people give me blurry photos. As you saw from the "Oscar" portrait, I can do good with a good photo!!

Speaking of photos... latest commissions


This is Buster. I don't know what breed he is, I am thinking a Staffie x Lab?? The lady wants three A5 portraits, and here are the referance pictures!





























And this is Baxter! A4 size wanted.











And of course, I still have the three cats and the VERY hairy dog.


----------



## tinyliny

those are GREAT pictures for reference. be sure to tell the lady that we think her ref. pictures are the best.


----------



## Snizard93

tinyliny said:


> those are GREAT pictures for reference. be sure to tell the lady that we think her ref. pictures are the best.


Certainly tiny :lol: :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Baxter is cute! That one is nice!!!!


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Baxter is cute! That one is nice!!!!


Definately. Shame about all the hair :wink: it's for one of my tutors at college


----------



## Snizard93

My first ever cat... The woman wants all three of her cats on one A4 piece of paper. The referance photos are so bad! 


This is Boris. You can see the start of Hugo on the right, and then next to Hugo there will be Poppy.

This was my referance photo for Boris!










And my first ever cat... Boris finished! 










It looks a lot softer in person, and better! I used a camera so it's made it a lot harsher. You can't see it on this picture, but I have drawn all the individual hairs too! I will scan the final one in instead of taking a picture. 

If you scroll back a couple of pages you'll find the photos I have to use for Hugo and Poppy


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

That's nice, Sniz. Is this graphite or charcoal? For white whiskers, I used a putty eraser and erased the lines for whiskers.
I think Im about to refuse customers who give bad photos, I end up losing my total confidence in myself.


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> That's nice, Sniz. Is this graphite or charcoal? For white whiskers, I used a putty eraser and erased the lines for whiskers.
> I think Im about to refuse customers who give bad photos, I end up losing my total confidence in myself.


Thanks. It's graphite. I don't have an eraser with a sharp/pointy enough edge to do that. My battery eraser would be excellent for it, but again the point just isn't "pointy" enough LOL.

I am really tired of bad photos. Its such a relief when I get a good one! I can show my true potential with good photos, bad photos just set me up to fail! :-(


----------



## ElaineLighten

Snizard93 said:


> Thanks. It's graphite. I don't have an eraser with a sharp/pointy enough edge to do that. My battery eraser would be excellent for it, but again the point just isn't "pointy" enough LOL.
> 
> I am really tired of bad photos. Its such a relief when I get a good one! I can show my true potential with good photos, bad photos just set me up to fail! :-(


Can't you cut the end with a knife into a more pointy shape?


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> Can't you cut the end with a knife into a more pointy shape?


Good idea, I never though of that :lol:


----------



## Calash

Only thing I can suggest is use your "negative space", great starting form. You can shade and erase. Me, my sis, my dad and grandfather all love drawing horses. I have some AWESOME older books. start with bone structure, muscle so forth to build up, it really is fundametal to shading!!! get a "clay/gummy/molded eraser, get bunts and definitely different types of pencil leads. I remember being where you are and when I "discovered" shading in the real form, erasing is HUGE!!! Beautiful pics =) ask me anything!!


----------



## Snizard93

Okay, so the lady wanted three A5 drawings of her mums dog, for her mums birthday. They turned out okay, the reference photos were awful


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

They're lovely! So sweet. Didn't see reference photos, but these are well cute. Bet the owner loved them! Nice job.


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> They're lovely! So sweet. Didn't see reference photos, but these are well cute. Bet the owner loved them! Nice job.


Thank you :lol: She liked them so much she gave me extra money's :lol:

I can post the reference photos if you like?


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Extra money?!? Woohoo! Go girl! No need to post ref pics. It's just usually you post them. These drawings are so sweet Sniz! Yay  Can't wait to see next ones. Did you ever start that hairy dog?


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Extra money?!? Woohoo! Go girl! No need to post ref pics. It's just usually you post them. These drawings are so sweet Sniz! Yay  Can't wait to see next ones. Did you ever start that hairy dog?


Yeah, she said I am underpricing so she wanted to give me more! I did offer it back but she insisted, I'm not complaining! :lol:

I think I may have posted the ref pictures a few pages back actually, not sure. And nope, still haven't started it. I'm going to start it on Thursday because I have a whole free day so can really get started. I'm really worried about it though, so much hair!


----------



## ElaineLighten

Love these, you really are a dog specialist!


----------



## tinyliny

I am sure you are underpricing. I have had people offer me more money than I asked for. Them's the kind of people we artist really like! folks who understand how much time and effort goes into making a drawing/painting.! Bully for her and for you. The middle of those three dogs is just delightful.


----------



## Snizard93

ElaineLighten said:


> Love these, you really are a dog specialist!


Thanks :lol:



tinyliny said:


> I am sure you are underpricing. I have had people offer me more money than I asked for. Them's the kind of people we artist really like! folks who understand how much time and effort goes into making a drawing/painting.! Bully for her and for you. The middle of those three dogs is just delightful.


I don't mind writing my prices here, I charge £9 for an A5 drawing, £15 for an A4 drawing and £25 for an A3 drawing. I really don't want to charge anymore at the moment... i am not good enough! And thanks tiny, my favorite is the middle one too, that was the one with the best ref photo too


----------



## ABlazingKiss

They are all really good! I wish I could draw :/


----------



## tinyliny

Snizard93 said:


> Thanks :lol:
> 
> 
> I don't mind writing my prices here, I charge £9 for an A5 drawing, £15 for an A4 drawing and £25 for an A3 drawing. I really don't want to charge anymore at the moment... i am not good enough! And thanks tiny, my favorite is the middle one too, that was the one with the best ref photo too


 
What are the dimension of these A papers. I dont' think in such terms, so if you could tell me in Cm's or inches . . . ?


----------



## Snizard93

tinyliny said:


> What are the dimension of these A papers. I dont' think in such terms, so if you could tell me in Cm's or inches . . . ?


A5 is 8.3 x 5.8 inches
A4 is 11.7 x 8.3 inches
A3 is 16.5 x 11.7 inches


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I loooove your last three drawings they are so lovely and soft! Well done


----------



## Snizard93

Caitlinpalomino said:


> I loooove your last three drawings they are so lovely and soft! Well done


Thank you :lol:

Ive been slacking lately, sorry guys. I've got a few commissions stacked up but im just not drawing at the moment. I need to find my motivation, where has it gone :twisted:


----------



## Snizard93

I have 5 commissions lined up and 4 for competition winners.

One of the competition winners sent me this photo










For the past hour now I have been telling her I just can't draw from this, but she is insisting!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I hear ya.
How big is this original?


----------



## Miranda

really good


----------



## tinyliny

Snizard93 said:


> I have 5 commissions lined up and 4 for competition winners.
> 
> One of the competition winners sent me this photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the past hour now I have been telling her I just can't draw from this, but she is insisting!


 
did you agree to do a human, too? That's a lot of work. try drawing the horse only, remove the tack and the human. It might work. but one can see NO detail of the horse's head.


----------



## Snizard93

tinyliny said:


> did you agree to do a human, too? That's a lot of work. try drawing the horse only, remove the tack and the human. It might work. but one can see NO detail of the horse's head.


I told the woman there is no way I can draw from that photo! 

I havn't drawn for a couple of weeks now, college work and my personal life is really taking over. I know the clients are probably hating me right now, but I really can't help it. College work comes first right?


Here are the commission referance photo's I need to get done (eventually!)

Bambi (A3 in charcoal)











Baxter (A4 in pencil)











I don't know this Jack Russels name, but yeah... (A5 in charcoal)











Jessie (I am really struggling with this one, so any help would be much appreciated!) (A3 in pencil)











And here are the ones I have to do for a charity competition type thing

Toffee (A3 in charcoal)





























Willson (A4 in pastel)











I went on eBay and bought myself 36 pastel pencils for £25 :lol: So now I can try and work with those too. I'm really excited, and I figured the parrot was a fantastic subject to start with the colours, he's so beautiful!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow you have a lot of customers! Good luck with all your drawings ,that Jack Russel is so cute


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

My goodness you are busy! Best of luck, can't wait to how they come along.


----------



## Snizard93

Caitlinpalomino said:


> Wow you have a lot of customers! Good luck with all your drawings ,that Jack Russel is so cute





PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> My goodness you are busy! Best of luck, can't wait to how they come along.


Thanks guys  I really want to get on with them and get them out the way, but I just can't find the time at the moment.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Sniz, I think if you are upfront and honest to your customers, they'll understand this.

I have a list of waiting people aswell, and last week I was feeling the pressure, and this week I've come to the conclusion that if I'm going to stress myself out about it, I'm only going to end up nowhere, be in the wrong frame of mind, and rush and ruin the results. I don't want to end up not enjoying it if I can't put my 100% into it. (bad ref photos don't help though I know  )

Looking forward to seeing more work of yours, when you are ready of course .


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Sniz, I think if you are upfront and honest to your customers, they'll understand this.
> 
> I have a list of waiting people aswell, and last week I was feeling the pressure, and this week I've come to the conclusion that if I'm going to stress myself out about it, I'm only going to end up nowhere, be in the wrong frame of mind, and rush and ruin the results. I don't want to end up not enjoying it if I can't put my 100% into it. (bad ref photos don't help though I know  )
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more work of yours, when you are ready of course .


Totally agree. I did email them and some understood, others got a bit ****y :lol: But I just can't help it, I'm not motivated, I'm bogged down with college work and my personal life and family goings ons are just... ergh. 

College work must come first I'm afraid.

And oh my, don't get me started on bad ref photos!! :-(


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

"others got a bit ****y" LOL... Well, ain't that human beings for ya!? x


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> "others got a bit ****y" LOL... Well, ain't that human beings for ya!? x


Haha yeah. I did say sorry and explained my situation, not much more I can do.


----------



## Snizard93

If you go back a page you'll see the referance photo for this drawing. 

This photo is awful! And I am not just saying it, but it really does look better in real life! It's a lot softer, lighter and just better :shock: You can also see each individual hair!

Stupid camera :evil:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Paige, this really, really nice! Glad to see you are drawing again!


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Paige, this really, really nice! Glad to see you are drawing again!


Thanks Sarah. I wish I could get a better picture but no matter what or how I try, it just comes out blurry.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

My camera is playing up lately too!

However, that'll teach me in future not to let my nine year old to play about with it! lol


----------



## Snizard93

Here is Baxter, the Miniature Schnauzer in progress. Go back a couple of pages to see the reference photo


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Looking good so far. What you using? Charcoal?


----------



## Snizard93

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Looking good so far. What you using? Charcoal?


Yup, my cheap charcoal pencils


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Looking great so far, cant wait to see it finished!


----------

